# Your thoughts on Yamaha RX-V575



## Pragmatic

Well, I am really unsure if my question and level of interest fits in this forum. I do have good enough pair of eyes and ears, but my priorities and budget just do seem to match most of the members here.

My budget for AVR has been <$350 when a decent enough low/mid unit becomes reachable on sale when newer models come out.
E.g. I have a SONY HT-C800DP which failed in ~2008 and have not replaced yet :sweat: Yes, I picked that instead of fancy GF's clock from retirement gift catalog when I retired in 2003.  It worked for about 5 years and died, and I have not replaced it yet, waiting and hoping; and still waiting & hoping ;-o

Well, I have read a few months ago that Yamaha RX-V575 is the best rated in this category from Top10Reviews, while CNET trashes it.
I wonder what your opinions are? It is still just above my budget, but I can set a price alert, then hope and wait some more. But I don't want to waste of my time IF it is like Onkyo which I have read so many failures.

Much obliged for sage advices...


----------



## 8086

Pragmatic said:


> Well, I am really unsure if my question and level of interest fits in this forum. I do have good enough pair of eyes and ears, but my priorities and budget just do seem to match most of the members here.
> 
> My budget for AVR has been <$350 when a decent enough low/mid unit becomes reachable on sale when newer models come out.
> E.g. I have a SONY HT-C800DP which failed in ~2008 and have not replaced yet :sweat: Yes, I picked that instead of fancy GF's clock from retirement gift catalog when I retired in 2003.  It worked for about 5 years and died, and I have not replaced it yet, waiting and hoping; and still waiting & hoping ;-o
> 
> Well, I have read a few months ago that Yamaha RX-V575 is the best rated in this category from Top10Reviews, while CNET trashes it.
> I wonder what your opinions are? It is still just above my budget, but I can set a price alert, then hope and wait some more. But I don't want to waste of my time IF it is like Onkyo which I have read so many failures.
> 
> Much obliged for sage advices...


I take most cnet reviews with a grain of salt. Much of their AVR reviews focus on things which are not central to what often makes or breaks an avr, which is sound, current, and load capabilites. Cnet's typical review focus is on bells, whistles, and connectivity. For good reviews, check out hometheatershack.com and _Audioholics_. 

What speakers do you plan on using?

I've either owned or borrowed or used just about everything (or so it seems). Yamaha's are a solid buy. I have a 10 year old flagship model and It'll probably never die nor am I likely to ever sell it. But for the money you are looking to spend, you'll have a hard time beating the Denon AVR2113CI with Audyssey MultieqXT from Accessories4Less. It's only a few dollars more than you are wiling to spend and it's probably money well spent for a large bump in featuers, power, and amplifer capabilites.


----------



## Pragmatic

First, thank you for taking time to reply with your expertise!

Re: speakers, they are Sony which came with the aforementioned HT-C800DP, 5.1; Back in the 70's, Sony was the name brand in HiFi, while Marantz, TEAC, JVC, and Pioneer were competitors if my memory is fair.
But I chose to connect Front L&R with Sony APM-790 from my even older HiFi stereo system, Sony TA-AX455 amp; you know those stacked & integrated system of 1970's. Yes, I still have them and they work fine, except the ST-JX355 tuner has its display unit's (LCD or even precursor?) light has been out, but I have stationed tuned & preset, so no big. So, I have cheap but working 7.1 speakers, thought one might disagree and say that they are 5.1+2; :doh:

I concur that Cnet is more Computer oriented site than AV expertise. I cannot figure out Top10Reviews, but they seem to be just collection of wide varieties. Then I also subscribe and read Consumer Reports (CR); but they cover mostly system-in-one packages less frequently.

I see that Denon unit is normally >$650 but priced @ $390 after being refurbished. If I spend that much for AVR, the next thing to match quickly will be speakers, but I have no $'s planned for them in near term. And I'd like to keep it <=$300; I set $350 as max to cover S&H+tax if I must. So, I wonder if Denon 1913 refurbished may be a contender.:dontknow:

Thanks again for your thoughts and suggestions!


----------



## 8086

In the 70s, Pioneer and Marantz made the most collectable receivers money can buy today. To the best of my knowledge there are no Sony receivers the 70s which have as much collectable & desirable value compared to the other two brands I mention. 

Consumer reports rarely goes any more expensive or "higher end" than BOSE and most AV forum goers are not big B.O.S.E. (*B*uy *O*ther *S*ound *E*quipment) fans.

As for speakers, I'd look for a used set of Paradigm (Mini) Monitors version 4 on Craigslist. They shouldn't cost much and will provide you with BOSE busting sound for a few hundred dollars.


----------



## Pragmatic

I found Denon AVR-1912 and Onkyo TX-NR515 < $300 both refurbished at
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...NR515-7.2-Channel-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html e.g.
Both brands seem to have a lot refurbished, meaning they fail frequently, I guess.
But their strength includes Audyssey dynamic EQ+volume as I read. :wave:

So my Q now expands to include them, or should I not?
Then would you vote or recommends for: D, O, or Y? :flex:

Thanks again!


----------



## tonyvdb

Accessories4less is a great place and very good customer service. I have bought several items from them and not one issue. Denon Onkyo and Marantz just have a deal with them to sell the refurbished no more no less


----------



## Pragmatic

Thanks, tonyvdb, for comforting words!

Looking at your list of gear, you spent quite a bit over time. :bigsmile:
I see you had Onkyo SR-805 which came out in 2007 or 8, when 7.1 was very new. Did it work reliably for you?
Would you choose Onkyo over Denon? I've read that O's amp transformer seems to be weaker/overheating than Denon's Any truth to that in your experiences?

Thanks again!


----------



## tonyvdb

If anything the Onkyo receivers are better with regards to the transformers. Onkyo has always put larger ones in so they tend to preform much better for power output. For example my 805 was bench tested to do better than 110 watts per channel all channels driven 20-20,000Hz when most receivers with comparable ratings will only do about 90watts per channel all driven. Yes they do get warm but thats to be expected when they preform as well as they do.
My 805 has never shut down or even gotten to warm.


----------



## 8086

Tony may have been lucky with his Onkyo. But i've owned two models, both a few generations apart, the second one was much more expensive than the 1st, and after a few years of light use each has suffered the same pre-mature out of warranty failure (death). Numerous other users have reported the same problems I experienced and other quality issues (capacitors failing after a year +/-) with Onkyo which is why I no longer recommend them. 
Marantz is more or less my top pick now, followed by a tie with Pioneer _Elite_ and Yamaha _Aventage_. While their amplifers are often some of the strongest in the AVR industry; Harman Kardon sometimes hits my list, but it seems they really need to step up their room correction game if they wish to compete with the others in the big leagues. Sherwood Newcastle's R972 is also worth a good solid look.


----------



## tonyvdb

8086 said:


> Tony may have been lucky with his Onkyo. But i've owned two models, both a few generations apart, the second one was much more expensive than the 1st, and after a few years of light use each has suffered the same pre-mature out of warranty failure (death). Numerous other users have reported the same problems I experienced and other quality issues (capacitors failing after a year +/-) with Onkyo which is why I no longer recommend them.


If you search this forum you will see its nothing to do with luck there are many more happy Onkyo owners than ones that have had failures. And remember you usually dont hear about the happy customers its the unhappy ones that you hear from.
Im sorry you have had issues but dont make blanket statements that are un substantiated.


----------



## Pragmatic

8086 & Tony,

I do appreciate your comments, gents.
8086, thank you for testifying your own personal experiences, in addition to what he read/heard. That's precisely what I was concerned about. On the other hand, like Tony, My son, LCDR USN stationed in JAX, had Onkyo for 5+ yrs. w/o problems. So as usual there are mixed reports. But the numerous complaints reported make me concerned, hence asking questions to you...

Tony, your photo album showed in detail how you built your HT and easily attest to the level and intensity you have in HiFi/HD. I can just say uhhhhh... :unbelievable:

Before I select Denon or Onkyo refurb, please take a look at the comparison I built using Pricegrabber here
http://electronics.pricegrabber.com...AV-989272159_Denon-AVR1913-Receiver-996258189
I have selected Yamaha RX-V575 but it quickly replaces with V573 with those remarks., very annoying and suspect something smelly.

I am debating b/w Onkyo TX-NR515 @ $220 or Denon AVR-1913 @ $300; They look very similar on paper with $80 diff. Hmmm :huh:lddude::spend:


----------



## tonyvdb

Thanks, my passion for this has been going since the early days of Dolby prologic surround. Its a fun but costly hobby
Can I talk you into going with this one instead? or even better this one?


----------



## Pragmatic

Tony,
Yes, I can certainly do with NR609 for 2 key among many add'l functions: video upscale to 4K and Audyssey DSX
for just $20 more + $13.52 S/H keep it w/i my budget.  Thank you very much for this suggestion! Would it be worth buy 1 more yr. warranty @ $25, hence making this refurb unit same as 2 yr. warranty for new? While this pops the total cost @ $308.52 or so, this computes as saving $350 @ $25. Or it does not work that way?
No, 709 busts my popper's budget. :blink:

Now, if you can help me convince my lady... Hmmm, I gotta find a good tear jerking movie in BD. :doh:


----------



## tonyvdb

It cant hurt to go to Onkyos website and add another year warranty, totally up to you. the 609 has been bench tested to do 90watts per channel all channels driven and thats unheard of for a receiver thats selling for under even $1000


----------



## 8086

tonyvdb said:


> If you search this forum you will see its nothing to do with luck there are many more happy Onkyo owners than ones that have had failures. And remember you usually dont hear about the happy customers its the unhappy ones that you hear from.
> Im sorry you have had issues but dont make blanket statements that are un substantiated.


\

There isn't too much blanket about my statement, I did give specifics. The fact that their Premium Integra line failed me twice (DTR-7.6 and DTR-5.5) is enough for me. Onkyo has had to issue quite a few product recalls in the past few years and those are the ones they are willing to acknowledge are an issue. 

Their long term product support also stinks. When introduced, Onkyo made a promise that their their Flagship products- The DTR-10.5, the TX-NR1000, and the Integra Research RDA-7.1 would receive future upgrades cards which they failed to deliver upon. 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...rocessors-amps/56387-onkyo-recall-notice.html

Early 2012 (issues were happening long before that date)
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1397405/has-onkyo-solved-their-hdmi-issues


----------



## tonyvdb

AVS is definitely not a reliable source for info on that. HDMI board failures have happened to many manufactures not just Onkyo. You clearly have a thorn in your bonnet and Im sorry but to finger only them is just incorrect. I know many people who have had issues did not head placement warnings and placed them inside an A/V rack or had very poor airflow.


----------



## 8086

My placement was always on top of everything with the vents holes unobstructed. there was about a minimum of 2 feet of clear space on all sides and 8 feet of space from the receivers top to the ceiling. Heat certainly was not an issue. 

google- *receiver hdmi board* and the results are 100% for Onkyo.
https://www.google.com/#output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=receiver+hdmi+board&oq=receiver+hdmi+board


----------



## JBrax

I've never had any issues with my Onkyo tx-nr809 and couldn't be happier with its performance. Previously I always owned Yamaha and they were good but I must say my system sounds much better with the Onkyo.


----------



## 8086

Onkyo does have a very good clean sounding amp.


----------



## tonyvdb

8086;616776
google- [B said:


> _receiver hdmi board_[/B] and the results are 100% for Onkyo.
> https://www.google.com/#output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=receiver+hdmi+board&oq=receiver+hdmi+board


:huh:
The second one on the list is a Yamaha and farther down there are several Denons with HDMI board failures. I remember a recent post about a Marantz owner who also lost HDMI Its clearly not 100% Onkyo
Ive seen some posts suggesting HDMI board failures can be caused by not using good surge protection on your incoming cable connection or by unplugging and plugging in HDMI cables when the receivers are powered up.
Enough said.


----------



## 8086

tonyvdb said:


> :huh:
> The second one on the list is a Yamaha and farther down there are several Denons with HDMI board failures. I remember a recent post about a Marantz owner who also lost HDMI Its clearly not 100% Onkyo
> Ive seen some posts suggesting HDMI board failures can be caused by not using good surge protection on your incoming cable connection or by unplugging and plugging in HDMI cables when the receivers are powered up.
> Enough said.


I'm getting a different result. It maybe due your location in Canada and a localized flavor of google. Once I figure out how to upload pictures to this fourm, ill post a screenshot.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
While I truly do understand that Onkyo does make some folks reticent to purchase their AVR's, I do think the combination of strong amplifier stages and the ability to add 2 additional years of factory warranty for hundreds less than Denon et al make the juice worth the squeeze in my opinion. Especially so if it is going to be $350 max.

Until the purchase of the Denon AVR-4520CI, I had used Onkyo's continuously for around 5 years. The models I owned were the TX-SR805, TX-SR875, TX-NR3007, and TX-NR3008. With the exception of the 3007, all the others were sold to friends in the area and all 3 are still going strong.

I would also give serious consideration to Pioneer, Marantz, Denon, and the aforementioned Yamaha. However if you are planning on getting speakers in the near future, Onkyo's power supplies would make it hard to countenance another brand.
All the best,
JJ


----------



## 8086

Jungle Jack said:


> I would also give serious consideration to Pioneer, Marantz, Denon, and the aforementioned Yamaha. However if you are planning on getting speakers in the near future, Onkyo's power supplies would make it hard to countenance another brand.
> All the best,
> JJ


I hope this list helps in the decision making process. 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ps/67348-complete-list-avr-manufacturers.html


----------

